# Sage Barista Noob looking for some advice



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello everyone, thanks for taking the time to read my post..

I recently aquired a Sage Barista Express and I am thoughourly enjoying my new little hobby. However I can not seem to get the flow rate quite right. It is quite spluttery, drippy and definitely not consistent and smooth like I have seen in tutorial videos. I have tried coarser grinds but then my extraction times become way to quick, around 12-15s or so. Any ideas?

My recipe

2:1 ratio, 10g of coffee, single shot (I tend to get jittery with doubles). Grind setting 4, Pressure gauge maxed out (i have read to ignore that) 25 second extraction time..from pressing the button to reaching 20g on the scale. It tastes ok, but quite bitter.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

What coffee are you using? 
I find 11g works well in the single, depending on the density of the coffee.


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> What coffee are you using?
> I find 11g works well in the single, depending on the density of the coffee.


 At the moment I am using some Modern Standard Momentum Espresso beans which I got from Sainsburys. I will give 11g a go and see how it goes.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Perhaps also go for better beans? I'm guessing there are no markings as to when those beans were roasted or packed? Loads of info on this forum about which beans, but I would imagine the general consensus would be definitely not supermarket ones!

Also single shots are notoriously harder to dial in than doubles - I think most people practice with doubles first then move on to singles from what I see... if doubles make you jittery perhaps start with (naturally) decaffeinated beans? They grind a little finer in my experience (perhaps because they are more processed and therefore more dry) but good to practice with.

Then you can at least practice 18g in 36g out 25-32 seconds... without getting jittery!


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

Do you have any roasters you would recommend? I am experimenting at the moment so happy to try new beans. I will give some doubles a go and see if I have any better results.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

harricam said:


> Do you have any roasters you would recommend? I am experimenting at the moment so happy to try new beans. I will give some doubles a go and see if I have any better results.


 Yes get some decent beans!!!

There are loads of roasters with deals at the moment. 
@BlackCatCoffeehave a forum discount. 
As do coffee compass and many others.


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yes get some decent beans!!!
> 
> There are loads of roasters with deals at the moment.
> @BlackCatCoffeehave a forum discount.
> As do coffee compass and many others.


 Great, thanks I will check them out.


----------



## Duskfall (May 8, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yes get some decent beans!!!
> 
> There are loads of roasters with deals at the moment.
> @BlackCatCoffeehave a forum discount.
> As do coffee compass and many others.


 I tried to find the discount that you mentioned but I couldn't care to send a link please? Thanks!


----------

